# Best area to live?



## peshorper (Oct 29, 2008)

I am a single professional and have a budget of 140k per annum, where are the best areas to live if your work is around Deira? Prefer a 1 bdroom with a shared pool and gym if possible.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

peshorper said:


> I am a single professional and have a budget of 140k per annum, where are the best areas to live if your work is around Deira? Prefer a 1 bdroom with a shared pool and gym if possible.


Hi and welcome to the classified ads...sorry forum ,

Try Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds use the map view and that will help you find places around Diera.

HTH


----------



## peshorper (Oct 29, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hi and welcome to the classified ads...sorry forum ,
> 
> Try Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds[/url] use the map view and that will help you find places around Diera.
> 
> HTH


Well, I was sort of hoping to find recommendations for areas with a good vibe maybe some sort of lifestyle appropriate to single expats as opposed to housing classifieds.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

peshorper said:


> Well, I was sort of hoping to find recommendations for areas with a good vibe maybe some sort of lifestyle appropriate to single expats as opposed to housing classifieds.


That's what I meant, your question came across like a classified ad. Say hello and Elphaba (My favourite Mod), like most people, appreciates a thanks. 

So what have you come to Dubai to do?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That's what I meant, your question came across like a classified ad. Say hello and Elphaba (My favourite Mod), like most people, appreciates a thanks.
> 
> So what have you come to Dubai to do?


 No really- just come out and say who your favourite mod is...LOL


----------



## peshorper (Oct 29, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That's what I meant, your question came across like a classified ad. Say hello and Elphaba (My favourite Mod), like most people, appreciates a thanks.
> 
> So what have you come to Dubai to do?


Ahh, I see. Belated hello then! I am moving to Dubai for work. I have been there for the intrerview, so I have some rough idea of what it is like but I have not really seen anything in the way of what people do for fun or the quality of life on a day to day basis.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

peshorper said:


> I am a single professional and have a budget of 140k per annum, where are the best areas to live if your work is around Deira? Prefer a 1 bdroom with a shared pool and gym if possible.


Well, as pointed out a 'thanks' would have got you a better response. Everyone here gives up their time freely to help and answer questions so we all like a little appreciation.

If you are living in Deira, but your budget is AED 140k you will be looking at an apartment. Try Deira itself (parts are rather nice - esp by the Creek), Oud Metha, Healthcare City, Downtown & Oldtown (further away but you'd be travelling against the traffic).

You mentioned in another thread that you hadn't seen how people spend their free time, but there is plenty of info about that on the board. Just have a read through both sticky & older threads.


-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That's what I meant, your question came across like a classified ad. Say hello and Elphaba (My favourite Mod), like most people, appreciates a thanks.
> 
> So what have you come to Dubai to do?



Teacher's pet! 


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I reckon you should live in Sharjah, you'll be going against the traffic on the E11 so an easy 10 minute commute to clock tower, it's cheap too. Perfect place to live, culture, history, people with webbed feet.....


----------



## peshorper (Oct 29, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I reckon you should live in Sharjah, you'll be going against the traffic on the E11 so an easy 10 minute commute to clock tower, it's cheap too. Perfect place to live, culture, history, people with webbed feet.....


Thanks, that is helpful.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Favourite mod??????


Surely it is impossible to seperate them as a result of their obvious intelligence, wit and knowledge


----------



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

*international city*

Hi all

Thanks in advance for the advice. Why is international city 25 to 30% cheaper to rent

It also appears to be about 120k aed per year for a 1 bedroom unit in most other locations

regards Visiva


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Visvia,

International City has some negatives (and positives too!)

1. It's way out of the city!! You either need a car or have to rely on taxi's (reliability around IC is pretty good normally)

2. It's right next to a sewerage plant and the smells can be pretty awful at times!

3. Mainly Asians are housed there (I used to watch the buses full of Asian men turn up every evening), there are very few Western expats based there.

4. I lived in Greece Cluster so cannot speak for the others, but whoever carried out the snag list on my old apartment needed to see an optician - the building standard was AWFUL!

5. Recreational facilities are very few although when I was leaving, gym's, food stores, restaurants etc were opening, however, it IS still very limited.

Best thing..... my favourite restaurant in the whole world happens to be there! 

HTH


----------



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the response.

Id like to ask one more question, assuming money is not too tight, would you live there again?

Iexpect to fly to dubai this coming Tuesday.

Regards

Visiva




Pasanada said:


> Hi Visvia,
> 
> International City has some negatives (and positives too!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Visiva said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Id like to ask one more question, assuming money is not too tight, would you live there again?
> 
> ...


You're welcome.

In answer to your question, I don't know. The reason I lived there was because the accomodation was paid for in full by my previous employer so the cost wasn't an issue for me.

I liked the fact that I could get to Jebel Ali in 45 mins from home, if I were living closer to SZR, that could have been a different story!

There are pro's & con's regarding living in IC, your question is a difficult one for me to answer, I'm afraid.


----------



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Pasanada
I am not worried about the people, but the smell, and if I have a long distance to travel, well that may be a little disconcerting. 

I guess the answers will unfold with time. At this stage I dont know where my first working location will be. I do know that I will be working on the Arabian canal, however that is 75 kilometres long.

I am told that I may have to change residences from time to time. There is another project in Dohar the company want me to look at.

They will put me up in a furnished residence for the first month. 

I am hoping the residents visa and company letters to allow me to rent will be finalised by that time, I am sure I will be able to secure a premises within the month along with a drivers, and most importantly a liquor licence

Regards Visiva


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning/afternoon, Visiva,

To be honest, I didn't think the smell in IC was too bad, having lived in Spain prior to me moving to Dubai, I was used to nasty smells as the sewerage system there is....hmmmm...well, not the greatest!! Lol

Good luck with your accomodation issue, let us know how you get on.


----------



## peshorper (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone know of reputable agents that deal with the Deira area or of any specific places coming up? This may be shooting for the moon, but are there fully furnished place for rent?

Thanks in advance.


----------

